# New Member from middle TN



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site and back to bee keeping! I'll be getting my first packages in March. Rain has stopped my work on the apiary. My biggest challenge is going to be black bears. I plan to use a high tension electric fence.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Cantrell! Only 20 different answers from 20 beekeepers? Usually several have multiple opinions, maybe even personalities.


----------



## JoeM (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome Cantrell,
I am just up the road in McMinnville. We have an active beekeepers association that meets once a month on Thursday nights. Be glad to have you join us. Also, I will include my email address if you ever want to talk bees or just want to drive over. I study this site a lot just as you do. Welcome aboard.
Joe

[email protected]


----------



## predsfan (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome, Neighbor.

Best of luck with your bees.


----------



## samoadc (Dec 15, 2012)

Please mention what SHB stands for. Maybe more interest would develope if you only had two hives. Either way good luck and I do hope you make it enjoyable for yourself.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Jan 15, 2013)

samoadc said:


> Please mention what SHB stands for. Maybe more interest would develope if you only had two hives. Either way good luck and I do hope you make it enjoyable for yourself.


SHB= small hive beetle.
Are 2 colonies the MAGIC number? Lol


----------



## DryCreekGeezer (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Northern Middle Tennessee.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all the well wishes. Once this continual rain moves out I plan to peek in on my bees so a to check their status.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy your stay!


----------

